# I Need a source for .086 brass rod



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have a source for .086" brass rod? I want to add threads for a 2-56 nut. If not brass then steel?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Use .093" brass rod. No problem. I've done it for years threading rod. Use a lubricant (solvent or kerosene) and the die will take some stock away. You'll never know the difference, believe me.

Here is one source I use out here in SoCal.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#red-metals/=f16kjv

Mimiature rods. 12 inch lengths, 3/32" diameter (.093") about 13 bucks for a 10 pack. Formable brass Alloy 260.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It probably would be easier to use a "die" to cut threads, on rod....! hehe 

Try "Tower Hobbies", a large supplier of all hobby building products...! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great info Gary! I'll give it a try, thanks!


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

You can also get 2-56 threaded rod in brass from Mc Master-Carr. A 2' lg piece costs $1.47


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mr Ron on 21 Nov 2011 03:53 PM 
You can also get 2-56 threaded rod in brass from Mc Master-Carr. A 2' lg piece costs $1.47 But that's "All-Thread", correct?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also get 2-56 threaded rod 
My local r/c store has 2-56 threaded rod in steel. All thread, 12" long. No idea where it goes in a plane.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

McMaster Carr has .081" brass rod. One foot lengths, 15 pack, part # 8859K257. They have 6 foot lengths of stainless steel all thread in 2 x 56 too. 

McM is a great outfit. I've ordered stuff from them online Sunday afternoon and get it here in Las Vegas before lunch on Monday. 


What are you using it for, bridge truss rods? Somebody here suggested using bicycle spokes.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob. Yes, bridge truss rods. The all-thread is tempting as I'd never have to put on my own threads no matter what length I cut, but I think the all-thread would take away from the look a bit. I'll give the .081 a try also. Seems like .005 would be a good enough of a fudge and would make starting the die easier. The bicycle spokes is a good idea, but I need the ones I have


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete! I'll check out the R/C shop.  There is one close by. I'll see how I like the look of the all-thread.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

I built a wood truss about thirty years ago for outdoors and used .09" brass and nuts and washers. Really looked nice. It finally gave up the ghost about ten years ago. Your bridge will look so much better using brass rod and not using all-thread. For those truss rods, you will only have to run the die down less than 1/2", depending on the size of your wood. It's very easy to do and gives it the finishing touch!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary, that's what I was thinking too.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's another option. 3 x 48 thread is 0.099" which is very close to the more common 3/32". If you are using a die to cut threads, it is easier to run a die over slightly smaller stock then trying to cram it over larger. 1 x 72 thread is 0.072" and McMaster Carr has the diameter brass rod. 


McMaster Carr's 18-8 stainless "all thread" is very high quality. Far better the the standard galvanized stuff from the hardware store. You can really torque down hard on it without stripping or breaking. The rough surface may be distracting, but in 2 x 56 it tends to disappear after about 5 feet or so.

Truss rods are difficult. Stock and thread options don't match, plus you have to do so many of them you need a quick process.


I am starting a bridge project next week and sweating them too.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, if you are sweating them I'm in real trouble  Will you be putting your bridge progress on a thread? I'd be interested as I find you have some nice skills/ideas to share. I'll check into the 18-8 all thread.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Spokes are inexpensive, don't rust and threaded 2-56. They're also VERY HARD.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The last truss rod bridge I did used 5 x 40 thread, which is exactly 1/8" dia. That was on a 1:20.3 scale project. It worked perfect, but may be too big if you are going 1:29 or 1:32.

I'll probably use 18-8 all thread or try bicycle spokes on the next one.


----------

